# Advice Needed



## bethh (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey,

Hope everyone is having a great week.  We finally got some sun and with it colder temps, but I'm not complaining.

I have a question first of all.  Gracie is just the sweetest girl.  She likes to jump, gently, and put her paws on my shoulders.  She's tall and I'm short so this isn't difficult for her to do and as big as she is she is very gentle about it.  Gives me a kiss and then back down on all fours.  Yesterday, she wasn't content with doing it once but multiple times and more forcefully, not aggressive.  The last time, she caught my face and eye with her paw and scratched my eye lid.  I was afraid she got my eye, she didn't.

Now for the question, is she just being sweet which is the way I interpret her behavior or is she trying to tell me she's the dominant one in the relationship.  She listens very well the majority of the time.

I don't allow our dogs to jump up on us in that crazy way some dogs do but will allow them to stand with their paws on my shoulder for a 'hug'.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2019)

Don't let her do that.
Tell her down, positive correction and never ever step on their toes. I can't believe how many people still do that. I don't think you would but I am putting it out there anyway.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh my gosh! LOVE the puppy! What a treat!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 16, 2019)

SBC is correct, of course.   Stern & gentle.

LOVE the fluff ball -- and that may also be one of the reasons that Gracie has increased her frequency and more pronounced strength with this activity -- that you say used to be calmer.


----------



## bethh (Jan 16, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Don't let her do that.
> Tell her down, positive correction and never ever step on their toes. I can't believe how many people still do that. I don't think you would but I am putting it out there anyway.


Do you mean literally step on her toes?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 16, 2019)

bethh said:


> Do you mean literally step on her toes?



SBC is saying not to step on her toes. Some people recommend that. I’d be afraid I’d break a bone! The idea isn’t to hurt them, but to make them respect your space.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

Old school... some folks think stepping on their toes will stop them from jumping up. Not a good thing to do to a dog. My Mel will sit on his haunches and raise both paws to me like he's praying and I'll hold them on my forearm as I scratch him.


----------



## bethh (Jan 16, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> SBC is saying not to step on her toes. Some people recommend that. I’d be afraid I’d break a bone! The idea isn’t to hurt them, but to make them respect your space.


I didn't finish my thought.  I wouldn't step on her toes deliberately.  I just wasn't sure if if she meant literally or figuratively.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 16, 2019)

bethh said:


> I didn't finish my thought.  I wouldn't step on her toes deliberately.  I just wasn't sure if if she meant literally or figuratively.



I didn’t think you would.  I’ve found you to be a very kindhearted person. I just wanted to make sure you understood what she was saying.


----------

